# 1923 Waverly resto.



## mike j (Sep 20, 2015)

Grabbed this at the Howe cavern's show after a couple of people passed on it. Pretty crusty but very complete. This will actually be my first, where I try to bring it back correctly. Going to try to salvage these York single tubes that aren't in that bad shape. Took the bike apart using liberal amount of acetone/ ATF mix & a little torching. Sanding & acid on parts that are pretty solid after all. Nickel plating being done by Mara plating & polishing, Newark, N.J.


----------



## theterrym (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like it will be a fun project.


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Keep us posted, and post photos of your progress.


----------



## mike j (Oct 6, 2015)

A lot happened today, as opposed to nothing happening. Picked up some parts at the plater & dropped off some more. Laid on the base coat, starting to take shape. Lovin' those hourglass hubs.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking very pretty.


----------



## mike j (Oct 11, 2015)

Hoops are shot, two of the few things that are actually getting replaced on this bike. Picked up these at spring Copake, from a fellow Caber, who has given me other good deals in the past. Thought they were metal clads w/ this god awful red paint slathered on them & petrified tires caked on also. Was pleasantly surprised to find beautiful tiger stripped maple underneath. These are the nicest rims that I've seen.


----------



## stoney (Oct 11, 2015)

Those tiger stripe hoops are going to look great.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2015)

probably optical illusion, but man, that fork looks long!


----------



## mike j (Oct 19, 2015)

Been working on the wheels & tires. Wheels were easy, tires are a little more challenging. Made interior patches using ideas from TOC advertising I got from here. Treated the tires w/ Lestoil, of all the treatments out there, this seemed the easiest. Areas to be repaired were rinsed & lacquer thinner rubbed. After some R & D chose Permatex super black weatherstrip adhesive. So far, everything has held, but had some additional holes,which were plugged. I'll be happy if they end up holding enough air to keep their form. Main repairs are on the top part of the tires in photo # 3, believe that I can pretty them up a little more. Seat, tank & rack in the works.


----------



## theterrym (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks awesome!!  love the color.


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2015)

Coming together, have a few more things to do. Going to try to fabricate a right peddle & still have to get the tires to hold air for more than five seconds.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2015)

Hard to believe, great job


----------



## theterrym (Oct 31, 2015)

Snap!! that's some nice work.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words & support. This site and all the people involved have been a tremendous help in this restoration. Special thanks to good Cabers, StevieZ, Bri-in-Ri, dfa242, & Gazube.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome lookin compared to what ya started with.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks great,I really like the colors.


----------

